# Sleeping with dogs



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi all,

Does anyone let your dog sleep with you in bed? Why, or why not?

Personally I do, she is a cavalier king charles so hardly a big dog and seems happier this way- no more barking at night or scratching the door (typically both if she heard noise upstairs). It does mean the sheets are washed more due to her fur, but it is worth it.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

FishForLife2001 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone let your dog sleep with you in bed? Why, or why not?
> 
> ...




We let our Italian Greyhound join us under the quilt in the mornings for a short while just for a snuggle ... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Whosthedaddy2 (Oct 24, 2016)

Our female Bullmastiff bitch thinks it's her right to sleep under ther covers?!


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Whosthedaddy2 said:


> Our female Bullmastiff bitch thinks it's her right to sleep under ther covers?!




Yours is probably cuddly , ours is a skinny , bony , freaky long legged miniature Greyhound 


That's one of his beds , they're all over the place so he can pick the warmest spot . Usually in the afternoons he sleeps on the adapted window-sill in the sunshine 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

My little man sleeps with me.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Basin79 said:


> My little man sleeps with me.
> 
> image


Judging by his size I'm guessing he sleeps where the hell he wants


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Zincubus said:


> Judging by his size I'm guessing he sleeps where the hell he wants


Ha ha. He sleeps on his side of the settee during the day or in his dog bed in the kitchen. His choice and he usually flits between the 2 throughout the day.

At night though he's upstairs with me. He's hard work as he likes to lie right next to me and that pushes me out. I usually end up with a slither of bed. 

And if I ever need to get up for a piss I more than often lose my place so have to roll him over.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

My cat climbs into the bed during the night, but she is tiny compared to all of your dogs.


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

My shepherd was never one for sleeping on the bed in the first place and preferred his own bed. He occasionally would come in and lie next to the bed though. 
When we first adopted our Husky X she would try to jump onto the bed in the mornings, but she's grown out of that. 
Personally, I'm not a fan of my dogs in the bed. Having to share it with my husband with his sleep apnea is bad enough, add 1 largeish dog to it and i could imagine it being quite uncomfortable, I like my space. Plus Storm is a vivid dreamer and tends to kick out with her legs in her sleep lol.

When I still had cats, my tom would sleep on my pillow every night though. I loved that, especially when he purred.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

BMo1979 said:


> My shepherd was never one for sleeping on the bed in the first place and preferred his own bed. He occasionally would come in and lie next to the bed though.
> When we first adopted our Husky X she would try to jump onto the bed in the mornings, but she's grown out of that.
> Personally, I'm not a fan of my dogs in the bed. Having to share it with my husband with his sleep apnea is bad enough, add 1 largeish dog to it and i could imagine it being quite uncomfortable, I like my space. Plus Storm is a vivid dreamer and tends to kick out with her legs in her sleep lol.
> 
> When I still had cats, my tom would sleep on my pillow every night though. I loved that, especially when he purred.


Samce is an active dreamer. I often get repeatedly kicked whilst he's running along in the land of nod.


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

we keep rescue D.D.B, so not the best idea to let them think they are you equal.

Knocks them down a peg or two knowing that there are limits


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

GT2540 said:


> we keep rescue D.D.B, so not the best idea to let them think they are you equal.
> 
> Knocks them down a peg or two knowing that there are limits


That's a good idea with it being a rescue.

Samson will go in my room whilst I'm brushing my teeth or checking in on the animal room for the last time but will NEVER get on the bed. I either tell him to get up or he waits until I'm in bed before climbing on.

I do agree though that large dogs need to know it's not their job to run the house.


----------



## Whosthedaddy2 (Oct 24, 2016)

Basin79 said:


> That's a good idea with it being a rescue.
> 
> Samson will go in my room whilst I'm brushing my teeth or checking in on the animal room for the last time but will NEVER get on the bed. I either tell him to get up or he waits until I'm in bed before climbing on.
> 
> I do agree though that large dogs need to know it's not their job to run the house.


Our male BM won't even contemplate coming but the bitch will sit by the bed and cry to ask to come in, even when she gets out in the night as too hot or uncomfy she'll again cry and wimper until you pull the covers up and invite her in? It's madness on our own doing!


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

GT2540 said:


> we keep rescue D.D.B, so not the best idea to let them think they are you equal.
> 
> Knocks them down a peg or two knowing that there are limits



Thanks for the reply.

Do you or anyone else mind elaborating on this? 



Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks for all of the replies everyone. I am surprised that this many people would let their dog/cat sleep with them. 

Will post a picture of mine tonight.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

FishForLife2001 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Do you or anyone else mind elaborating on this?
> 
> ...


It's really important for you (the owner) to make sure your dog knows you're the pack leader. You're in charge. It becomes especially important if your dog is strong and/or large. A Jack Russell that's being the pack leader may bite your feet or hands if it feels you're over stepping the mark. Maybe taking it's food bowl off it, a toy or even the TV remote.

When it's a large powerful dog it would be potentially deadly if it behaved the same. Unless you've owned one you honestly can't appreciate just how strong they are. 

But you can have a wonderful relationship with any dog if you do right by it. Simple little things that just show your dog you're the boss. So taking away it's food now and again or a toy whilst young for example shows the dog that you're calling the shots. It's important to spot any potential power struggles early on. So if the dog tries to make itself taller than you (tries to stand on your shoulders whilst you're sat on the floor) it's important you don't allow it. 

I'm probably making it sound harder work than it is but it really isn't.


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks for the detailed reply! 

I suppose small dogs are less inclined to try and be the boss? Our cavalier was never trained extensively, just toilet and a few basic commands, and whatever punishing for bad behaviour is called. She has never been a problem so I can't really appreciate what it would be like for a dog to assert dominance etc, let alone a big dog.







Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

FishForLife2001 said:


> Thanks for the detailed reply!
> 
> I suppose small dogs are less inclined to try and be the boss? Our cavalier was never trained extensively, just toilet and a few basic commands, and whatever punishing for bad behaviour is called. She has never been a problem so I can't really appreciate what it would be like for a dog to assert dominance etc, let alone a big dog.
> 
> ...




I'm not sure really ...our tiny Italian Greyhound is more stubborn than our 4 stone Irish Red Setter ever was ....

I'm sure someone will know though ...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

FishForLife2001 said:


> Thanks for the detailed reply!
> 
> I suppose small dogs are less inclined to try and be the boss? Our cavalier was never trained extensively, just toilet and a few basic commands, and whatever punishing for bad behaviour is called. She has never been a problem so I can't really appreciate what it would be like for a dog to assert dominance etc, let alone a big dog.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't say so. How many youtube clips do you see where the little dog is growling and snapping and the owners laugh? I've seen loads. And while a little pom or chihuahua isn't going to cause you any damage it becomes less fun when the dog is a collie or lab. And as I've typed bloody dangerous when it's a powerful/large breed.

The dog is better not being the leader too. Instead of looking of what it should be doing it can relax knowing you're the one keeping on top of things.


----------



## JaseRF (Oct 29, 2016)

GT2540 said:


> we keep rescue D.D.B, so not the best idea to let them think they are you equal.
> 
> Knocks them down a peg or two knowing that there are limits



We have a 1 year old Ginger Tw*t and we love her dearly even though she is a pita, dont you find with dogues there is a human aspect to them ? As in they think they are human :lol2:, as funny as it is I agree it is important to establish the pecking order right from the start.










https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=29b5aebbb801a63028547d113db0f9b6&oe=58A7545A


----------



## JaseRF (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

JaseRF said:


> We have a 1 year old Ginger Tw*t and we love her dearly even though she is a pita, dont you find with dogues there is a human aspect to them ? As in they think they are human :lol2:, as funny as it is I agree it is important to establish the pecking order right from the start.
> 
> image
> 
> https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=29b5aebbb801a63028547d113db0f9b6&oe=58A7545A


D.D.B's do seem the easiest of the mastiffs to live with and certainly have character.


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

Basin79 said:


> It's really important for you (the owner) to make sure your dog knows you're the pack leader. You're in charge. It becomes especially important if your dog is strong and/or large. A Jack Russell that's being the pack leader may bite your feet or hands if it feels you're over stepping the mark. Maybe taking it's food bowl off it, a toy or even the TV remote.
> 
> When it's a large powerful dog it would be potentially deadly if it behaved the same. Unless you've owned one you honestly can't appreciate just how strong they are.
> 
> ...



Our latest one is a young male, just coming up to two. He had a destruction order against him for aggression. Badly beaten as a pup.

Its better to win the battle of who goes through the door first/who's allowed on the settee and when he can eat. Rather than a war of physical dominance.

What you can tolerate with a small dog can be dangerous with the strong breeds. Any dog over 50kg's is a strong quick animal and a match for any man.


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Shes ready for bed. Laid against me now after a quick tickle, asleep.









Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

My bed is high and has legs so my dog sleeps underneath it on her own bed.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Our bitch is allowed to sleep on the bed if she so desires - but she's long-haired and typically will get too warm after a while and will take herself off to sleep in the shower. If she was prone to fidgeting then I probably wouldn't want her on the bed but while she's quiet and still, I don't mind her presence 
The dog isn't allowed on the bed unless expressly invited (and even then it's very rarely) and spends most nights crated unless it's a hot night. He has a history of aggression and seems impervious to toilet training so we'd rather know where he is whenever possible.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Our cats always slept with us (if they wanted to) even when we had 10. :lol2:
When we got Skye our GSD at 11 months he fixated on the cats, so we put a child gate at the bottom of the stairs for their safety and he slept downstairs in the kitchen and/or utility room. 

Once he finally accepted the cats, the gate was removed, but by then it was entrenched in him that upstairs was a 'no go' area and he made no attempt to come upstairs. Once the last cat had gone we stopped closing the kitchen door and allowed him access to all areas :lol:, but he still didn't come upstairs.

On holiday last summer he finally decided he might like to join us in the bedroom and has come to bed with us every night since. However, he has shown no interest in getting on the bed and we have not encouraged him.

I'm quite happy with that! :lol:


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

I've always had my Dogs sleep with me. Whether I was sleeping on a bed, floor or ground. Dog in my arms.

Why? Because I love Dogs. 

There's a practical element too. A Dog, chained or penned somewhere outside, is vulnerable. It's far too easy to take out such a Dog, silently. I'd never know it was going on.

Dog with my arms wrapped round it. In here with me? Disturb that Dog in any way and it'll react. Waking me. 

Then, I'd take over.


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

Our three French Bulldogs let us share our bed with them. 



FishForLife2001 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone let your dog sleep with you in bed? Why, or why not?
> 
> ...


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Central Scotland Reptiles said:


> Our three French Bulldogs let us share our bed with them.


That's funny and yet nice - in equal amounts


----------

